# how long does treatment take?



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Me and my partner went to fertility clinic on thursday and was thrown by how quickly they wanted to get things moving i'd expected it would take at least 6mths!

We now have an appointment on july 23rd and am slightly concerned its all moving a little fast!  

Our doctor mentioned that would have an injection, but what i want to know is it only 1 or more....didn't really explain!

Please any information that would be great x

Thanks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Willow, welcome to the Egg Share board, I'm one of the trainee mods so if you need anything please shout up...

I'm sure someone with more knowledge of egg sharing will be around soon to help talk you through this process...I'll post onto the threads that you're here..

Good luck for your coming cycle


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Willow

With egg sharing it is totally up to you when you want to start. Please dont feel any pressure about starting sooner rather then later. I had my first appointment in January 2008 and started the cycle in June. The blood tests and the matching with a recipient is then things that take the longest.

The whole IVF is likely to be about 6 weeks if everything goes well with you and your recipient. And the injections..... it is defiantly more then 1!!! I have down regulated with a nasal spray and injections.... (both different cycles) and for your stimulating it is injections only. So your looking at about 4 weeks of injections daily. If you are down regging with injections then it will be 2 injections a day. 
I hope I haven't scared you!

Here is a link to what you need to know about IVF egg share.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------

